# Lacking in nymphs?



## jfmantis (May 4, 2007)

I had a medium sized _Stagmomantis californica_ ootheca that hatched yesterday. According to what I have read, most oothecas hatch about 50-200 little nymphs. So far, it looks as if this ootheca has only hatched about 25. Should I wait for more mantises to come out, or is this just an ootheca with not a lot of nymphs?


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

I think more will hatch out. Mine didn't hatch out all at once.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Give it some time. Even sometimes a large ooth hatched out fewer than normal.


----------



## Ben.M (May 5, 2007)

Got any more??????


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

I'll probably have some soon.


----------



## jfmantis (May 8, 2007)

In response to Ben.M the answer is no. Unfortunatly, it appears to have hatched no more than it had hatched on Friday. I guess it was just an ootheca with a small number of nymphs. Too bad  . It doesn't really matter, 25 is enough to deal with.


----------



## OGIGA (May 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, I should have said so earlier, but I had a wet paper napkin over mine before more hatched out.


----------

